# Imap sur IPad ?



## bertol65 (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, comment savoir si mes comptes dans Mail sur mon iPad sont Imap ou Pop ?
J'ai vu sur le forum que pour avoir un compte en imap il faut aller dans réglages, mail puis ajouter un nouveau et de choisir imap.
Mais si mes comptes sont en pop je n'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec une multitude de boîte ( cad en pop et en imap ). Je veux juste transformer un compte pop en compte 
Est ce possible ?
Merci.


----------



## Lauange (8 Décembre 2012)

Salut

Comment a tu créé ton compte mail sur ton iPad ? Si c'est par une synchro iTunes, il aura les mêmes caractéristiques que sur ton ordi.


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Décembre 2012)

Ce n'est pas le compte sur l'iPad qui est iMap ou Pop, c'est le serveur de mail qui est Imap ou Pop.

- @icloud.com est un serveur Imap
- @orange.fr est un serveur Pop
- Free propose deux serveurs de mail le serveur classique Pop et le serveur zimbra qui est Imap.


----------



## Lauange (8 Décembre 2012)

Non,

@orange peut aussi être en imap (c'est ce que j'utilise). Quand tu crée ton compte mail sur ton ipad, tu dois renseigner pop ou imap qui sont des protocoles de communication entre le serveur et le client.


----------



## bertol65 (8 Décembre 2012)

J'ai un compte avec un fournisseur local calédonien et 2 autres avec gmail.
Ça fonctionnait très bien entre mon iMac et gmail, depuis que j'aille iPad quand je lis es mais dessus ils ne sont pas considerés comme lus sur mon Mac.
Comment savoir sur le iPad si le compte est configuré en Imap ?


----------

